# arimidex question!



## EatMeatNoVegan (Nov 14, 2015)

so i will be using 0.5mg EOD arimidex for my 500mg test E cycle, question is they come in 1mg tablet! i assume i split them in half with a Stanley blade etc or am i being a complete noob here?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes split it down for what ever percentage of 1mg you want

0.5mg is half a tab

They come as 1mg as that is the therapeutic dose for what anastrazole was originally made for (breast cancer)


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

yes you split the pill, you can also buy a pill splitter from boots for £2.

Enjoy.


----------



## EatMeatNoVegan (Nov 14, 2015)

cheers guys!


----------

